# AUDIO QUESTION



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP? MY QUESTION DEALS WITH THE TYPE OF SUB WOOFERS I SHOULD PUT INTO MY STANZA.I DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD PUT 2 12' SUBS IN A SEALED ENCLOSURE, OR 3 10' SUBS IN A PORTED ENCLOSURE A FRIEND OF MINE TOLD ME THAT THE 3 SUBS WILL PLAY LOUDER! ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

first, this you need to take your caps lock off. regular letters are just fine

second, this should probly go in our audio forum

third, this question has been asked a million times

fourth, i'd go w/ 3 10's. 12's will hit harder, but 10's will give you a better sound.


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

sealed enclosures give you a much better sound quality than ported


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^ that is not entirely true. It depends on the speaker and what its parameters need to do their best in. Also, you can't just say 10's or 12's will sound better/hit harder than the other. This question is so vague it can't be answered. Its like saying which is a better color red or blue?


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> ^^ that is not entirely true. It depends on the speaker and what its parameters need to do their best in. Also, you can't just say 10's or 12's will sound better/hit harder than the other. This question is so vague it can't be answered. Its like saying which is a better color red or blue?



Obviously blue is the better color...duh. What kind of a question is that anyway. But there are too many variables to consider, that without knowing...your question really can't be answered.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

My opinion has always been this, if you prefer more rock styled music, 10's are the way to go, if you're into more rap, 12's...I say this b/c with my older 12's I had I could not hear much of the lyrics for my rock, but rap was awesome...now with my current 10's...I get a good thump for rap, but I can still understand my rock fine.

I don't know, I can't tell you I'm 100% correct, it's just what I've experienced


----------



## optimusp99 (Sep 19, 2005)

In general smaller subs will get you much better sound SQ. However if you are going SPL usually larger subs will be better. The type of enclosure you would use will depend on the sub you are planning to use. Also it's better to get 2 quality subs rather than 3 crappy ones.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

240sxstud said:


> My opinion has always been this, if you prefer more rock styled music, 10's are the way to go, if you're into more rap, 12's...





optimusp99 said:


> In general smaller subs will get you much better sound SQ. However if you are going SPL usually larger subs will be better.


No, and no

The quality of the sub and the box you use are what determine how well the sub will do for rap, rock, etc. The size of the sub's cone has nothing to do with it.


----------



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

*Audio question 2*

alrite cool! thanx to everyone whos given me advice on my audio question! I was told that it depends on the type of music i listen to! I mostly listen to rap or music with alotta bass so obviously I would want more "boom" in my system; I Was considering buying a pair of 12 inch kicker solobaric L7s. What do ya'll think????


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well that's what the L7s do best, as long as you don't really care about how it sounds. Ported would be best for what you want, but I doubt you could fit a well designed ported box for those subs (they like big boxes).


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Some links to quality prefab and custom boxes:
http://www.subzeromfg.com/
http://www.woodlawncabinetry.com/index.html

Remember, the box makes the sub... don't skimp!


----------

